# mimi is a millenial poster



## .   1

G'day mimi,
I just noticed that you have passed the point of 1,000 posts.
Thanks for your questions and answers but mostly for your questions that always make me think and anything that makes me think is a wonderful thing.
I hope to see you for a long time to come.

Your mate
Robert


----------



## Falcons508

Hurray for Mimi!!


----------



## Nunty

Wonderful, Mimi! Your questions are so intelligent and interesting; thank you!


----------



## la reine victoria

BRAVO MIMI!​ 

  WARMEST CONGRATULATIONS   ​ 


View attachment 3676​ 




LRV​


----------



## mimi2

. said:


> G'day mimi,
> I just noticed that you have passed the point of 1,000 posts.
> Thanks for your questions and answers but mostly for your questions that always make me think and anything that makes me think is a wonderful thing.
> I hope to see you for a long time to come.
> 
> Your mate
> Robert


 
Thank you very much, Robert.
I don't know how to express my joy.
I feel that I'm receiving the happiness which is so big that I can't embrace.
I also thank you for your answering my questions with all your heart and your knowledge.
Thank you very much.
Cảm ơn Robert rất nhiều!


----------



## mimi2

Falcons508 said:


> Hurray for Mimi!!


 
Thank you Falcons. 
You are always nice to me.
Thank you for your answers too.


----------



## mimi2

Nun-Translator said:


> Wonderful, Mimi! Your questions are so intelligent and interesting; thank you!


 
Dear Sister,
Thank you for your compliments which I will do my best to keep. 
Thank you Sister for your help.


----------



## mimi2

la reine victoria said:


> BRAVO MIMI!​
> 
> 
> WARMEST CONGRATULATIONS   ​
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LRV​


 
Hi, la reine victoria.
I'm very glad to receive your congratulation. I also like your attachment. It is very funny.
I'm very grateful for your kind help. You always give me satisfactory answers. 
Thank you a lot. Cảm ơn rất nhiều!!!


----------



## elroy

Congratulations, Mimi.  I admire your persistence in learning the English language.


----------



## mimi2

Hi, Elroy.
Thank you for your congratulations.
You admire my persistence and I admire your knowledge of languages. I wonder how a person can master so many languages. Unbelievable!
Thank you for your kind help. Whenever I post a question, you are always there to help me. Many thanks to you.


----------



## Outsider

My belated congratulations on your first milestone, as well. 

Click.


----------



## mimi2

Outsider said:


> My belated congratulations on your first milestone, as well.
> 
> Click.


Thank you very much Outsider.
And thank for your flower too.


----------

